# NCEES Sample Exam from 2001



## Engineerlady

I am trying to find a copy of the 2001 NCEES mechanical sample exam. Does anyone have a copy that they would be willing to sell?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Outlaw44

PM sent. Although, not sure how helpful. So, if others can help, please do.


----------



## gudiya

I am also trying to get one. Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## gte636i

Just curious. Why would you want one from 2001?


----------



## Krakosky

The material is still applicable. The 2001 exam has a few of the same questions as the 2008/2010 exam.


----------



## Outlaw44

gte636i said:


> Just curious. Why would you want one from 2001?


Oh man, that's funny right there. You need to get your hands on as many problems as you possibly can. The better question is, why would you not want one from 2001? Like Krak said, it's still very applicable and the more problems (especially those set by NCEES) you can do, the better off you'll be.


----------



## mikecart1

gte636i said:


> Just curious. Why would you want one from 2001?


There are only so many questions they can give you that are under the mechanical exam that are realistic to be done in an exam setting at an average of 6 min per problem that fit the need to be considered PE Exam problems. In reality, you are better off looking at the older tests. My prep class teacher gave us hundreds (yes hundreds) of problems that were old ncees problems and a lot of those showed up on the test. Why would the PE exam resemble a test from last year?

I've always said, to pass a test for a class in school, think like a teacher.

To pass the PE Exam, think like the insane psycho NCEES board members.


----------



## Engineerlady

Thanks guys, you have echoed my thoughts exactly! I am just trying to work as many problems as I possibly can before the exam. From what I hear, the NCEES sample problems are closest to the actual exam so the more I can see the better off I will be in October.


----------



## Jonhnny123

gte636i said:


> Just curious. Why would you want one from 2001?


In case you don't know - there is a 2001 edition, 2008 edition, and I guess 2010 edition of the NCEES sample exams.

2001 &amp; 2008 have different questions and include all 3 afternoon topics. The 2010 edition (which is still available for sale on the NCEES website is the same as the 2008 edition, except the afternoon portion is broken out into different books.

Since the questions in these are extremely similar to what you'll find on the exam, you can see why the '01 and '08 versions are popular.


----------



## Dawg Pound

I would also like to find a copy of the 2001 version. Could someone point me in the right direction so I could buy a copy?


----------



## woojaedang

Wow, great info.

how do you get those sample tests? I need all the help I can get.

Lee.


----------



## Jonhnny123

They're books you can buy. You can get the latest sample exam (2010/2008) on the NCEES website. For the 2001 exam, you'll need to search the for sale section of this site, ebay, amazon, or any other place that sells used books.


----------



## woojaedang

All I can find on the website was "

* PE Mechanical: Mechanical Systems and Materials Sample Questions and Solutions"*

Is this the sample exam?


----------



## Jonhnny123

Yes.

/&gt;http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE

These are all of the latest NCEES sample exams.


----------



## DETLTU

Count me in as one of the people looking for the 2001 exam. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## buffteya4

I would also like a copy of this, I would be willing to pay!


----------



## Anutka2

Also looking for the 2001 NCEES exam  Seems like a very valuable item! I can't find it on amazon or ebay.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

If possible I would also like to get my hands on one of the older NCEES exams (2001 or 2008). I have had trouble finding anythign beyond the current books NCEES offers which are the 3 Mechanical Depth books. Anyone know where to get the older ones? Sounds like the study questions are extremely helpfuly for the exam.


----------



## Waterguy

I know some engineering school libraries have the NCEES 2001 test. Might be worth giving a shot.


----------



## TOllie

I have the 2001 and 2008 NCEES practice exams that I will sell to the highest bidder. PM me with your bid. The back cover is a little rough on the 2001 but all content is intact. These were my answer to passing last April. If you do these two practice exams it significantly increases your chances of passing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://www.gettextbooks.com/search/?isbn=9781932613131


----------



## TOllie

Good find. That's much cheaper than what I paid for my copy. So based on this new info, I will sell both books (2001 and 2008 versions) for $200. I'll cover the shipping. First come, first serve.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

If you don't have a buyer by Saturday, I'll buy.


----------



## TOllie

Ok.


----------



## solomonb

A much better approach to this challenge is to review the test specifications on the NCEES web site and make sure that you know how to do all of the problems associated with the test specifications. It is a pure crap shoot that the test specifications are the same in 2001 as 2013. There may be some similiarities, however, the specifications have changed. In my view, the time wasted on trying to find a sample examination would be better spent studying the material identified on the NCEES web site as the test specification. The test specification will identify all elements of the examination that you will be tested on.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I agree solomonb, but want the practice exams for extra practice problems. I've heard from people online and in person that the more problems you get your hands on the better.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I agree solomonb, but want the practice exams for extra practice problems. I've heard from people online and in person that the more problems you get your hands on the better.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sorry about the double post!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I read in another post that the 2011 book is the same as the 2008 with the difference being that the 2008 had all three sections combined versus the 2011 having the sections separated. Can anyone validate that this is indeed true?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have the 2011, so when I get the 2008 I'll let you know.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I found a copy of the 2008 stashed in a corner of my library. I compared it to the 2011 Thermal and Fluids Systems and they are indeed the same.


----------



## Jonhnny123

solomonb said:


> A much better approach to this challenge is to review the test specifications on the NCEES web site and make sure that you know how to do all of the problems associated with the test specifications. It is a pure crap shoot that the test specifications are the same in 2001 as 2013. There may be some similiarities, however, the specifications have changed. In my view, the time wasted on trying to find a sample examination would be better spent studying the material identified on the NCEES web site as the test specification. The test specification will identify all elements of the examination that you will be tested on.






Sorry, but saying that the practice exams are a waste of time is bad advice. The 2001 and 2008/2011 NCEES practice exams are STILL the closest things you can get to the actual PE exam in terms of format, difficulty, and subject matter.

Yes, it's good to go over the test specifications and make sure you're knowledgeable in most of those topics. But you should use the best tools available.



ramnares said:


> I read in another post that the 2011 book is the same as the 2008 with the difference being that the 2008 had all three sections combined versus the 2011 having the sections separated. Can anyone validate that this is indeed true?




Correct.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If anyone else has a copy of the 2001 they are willing to part with, please PM me.


----------



## cvanwy02

Can anyone provide a summary of the Mechanical Thermal Fluids NCEES Practice Exams?

I currently have the one that was ordered this year which I am guessing is the 2016 exam.

What is confusing me is, I want the 2001 practice exam.  I see old posts that show pictures of it which look like this: https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&amp;amp;me=.  But this one has a date on Amazon of 2008.

Then I hear there is a 2008 and 2011 which are basically the same.

So is my assumptions below correct?

1) 2001 NCEES Exam - https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&amp;amp;me=

2) 2008 Exam  - https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PE-Mechanical-Engineering-Sample-Questions-and-Solutions-Study-Guide-by-NCEES/254088174172?hash=item3b28d5da5c:g:3gAAAOSwzUxbz3mU:rk:4f:0

3) 2011 Exam (Same as 2008 but split up by discpline)

3) 2016 Exam (The latest and greatest)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

cvanwy02 said:


> Can anyone provide a summary of the Mechanical Thermal Fluids NCEES Practice Exams?
> 
> I currently have the one that was ordered this year which I am guessing is the 2016 exam.
> 
> What is confusing me is, I want the 2001 practice exam.  I see old posts that show pictures of it which look like this: https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&amp;amp;me=.  But this one has a date on Amazon of 2008.
> 
> Then I hear there is a 2008 and 2011 which are basically the same.
> 
> So is my assumptions below correct?
> 
> 1) 2001 NCEES Exam - https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&amp;amp;me=
> 
> 2) 2008 Exam
> 
> 3) 2011 Exam (Same as 2008 but split up by discpline)
> 
> 3) 2016 Exam (The latest and greatest)


That appears to be the 2008 practice exam, based on the dual ISBN. The image is the 2008 image which was also the same for 2001 (see here for another for sale listing of 2008 exams: https://www.abebooks.com/9781932613131/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering-1932613137/plp). Note that in 2001 and 2008 the practice exam booklet included MDM sections and HVAC sections so it wasn't a "Mechanical Thermal Fluids NCEES Practice Exam" in both of those years.

This old ebay listing was a bit instructive for info regarding ISBN as you do your searching for one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NCEES-PE-examenes-practicos-mecanicos-2001-2011-2016-sistemas-de-fluido-termico-/112734378007?_ul=CO&amp;amp;nma=true&amp;amp;si=oDJ0DYgt9SHUBhlOzFxI5JoSeiE%3D&amp;amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;amp;nordt=true&amp;amp;rt=nc&amp;amp;_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Happy studying.


----------



## cvanwy02

Audi driver said:


> That appears to be the 2008 practice exam, based on the dual ISBN. The image is the 2008 image which was also the same for 2001 (see here for another for sale listing of 2008 exams: https://www.abebooks.com/9781932613131/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering-1932613137/plp). Note that in 2001 and 2008 the practice exam booklet included MDM sections and HVAC sections so it wasn't a "Mechanical Thermal Fluids NCEES Practice Exam" in both of those years.
> 
> This old ebay listing was a bit instructive for info regarding ISBN as you do your searching for one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NCEES-PE-examenes-practicos-mecanicos-2001-2011-2016-sistemas-de-fluido-termico-/112734378007?_ul=CO&amp;amp;nma=true&amp;amp;si=oDJ0DYgt9SHUBhlOzFxI5JoSeiE%3D&amp;amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;amp;nordt=true&amp;amp;rt=nc&amp;amp;_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Happy studying.


Wow, Thanks Audi Driver, this really clears things up!

In case this link ever goes away, I am summarizing the Ebay link below:

Principles and Practice of Engineering Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions (NCEES, 2001)
ISBN:1-932613-13-7
 
NCEES PE Mechanical Engineering Thermal and Fluids Practice Exam (NCEES, 2011)
ISBN: 978-1-932613-61-2
 
NCEES PE Mechanical Engineering Thermal and Fluids Practice Exam (NCEES, 2016
ISBN:978-1-932613-78-0


----------



## MikeGlass1969

I have the 2001 Mechanical PE exam book.  Are you looking to buy?


----------



## cvanwy02

MikeGlass1969 said:


> I have the 2001 Mechanical PE exam book.  Are you looking to buy?


I am! Message sent.


----------



## Koz332

Anyone have 2001 mechanical design practice exam to sell?


----------



## MikeGlass1969

Koz332 said:


> Anyone have 2001 mechanical design practice exam to sell?


I do...   Message sent a few days ago.


----------



## 23and1

@MikeGlass1969 Do you still have additional copies of the mechanical design practice exam for sale?


----------



## MikeGlass1969

I do.   I have it for sale in the yard sale...


----------



## Vabludov

Selling my 2001 version in the yard sale forum.


----------



## Doug E. Fresh

Audi driver said:


> That appears to be the 2008 practice exam, based on the dual ISBN. The image is the 2008 image which was also the same for 2001 (see here for another for sale listing of 2008 exams: https://www.abebooks.com/9781932613131/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering-1932613137/plp). Note that in 2001 and 2008 the practice exam booklet included MDM sections and HVAC sections so it wasn't a "Mechanical Thermal Fluids NCEES Practice Exam" in both of those years.
> 
> This old ebay listing was a bit instructive for info regarding ISBN as you do your searching for one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NCEES-PE-examenes-practicos-mecanicos-2001-2011-2016-sistemas-de-fluido-termico-/112734378007?_ul=CO&amp;amp;nma=true&amp;amp;si=oDJ0DYgt9SHUBhlOzFxI5JoSeiE%3D&amp;amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;amp;nordt=true&amp;amp;rt=nc&amp;amp;_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Happy studying.


Do you know the difference between these two books? 

https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Questions-Solutions-Book/dp/1932613366/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=isbn+9781932613360&amp;qid=1560805533&amp;s=gateway&amp;sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=pd_sim_14_1/136-7747480-5350544?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=1932613137&amp;pd_rd_r=a8cacd09-9143-11e9-8a20-5bcfd0d63907&amp;pd_rd_w=ekTGk&amp;pd_rd_wg=i1xXm&amp;pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&amp;pf_rd_r=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1

They both appear to be from 2008 with 160 questions, but two different ISBNs and different covers. Based on your response above, the second one is the correct book since it has the same cover as 2001. So I'm trying to figure out what the first book is for.


----------



## cvanwy02

cvanwy02 said:


> Wow, Thanks Audi Driver, this really clears things up!
> 
> In case this link ever goes away, I am summarizing the Ebay link below:
> 
> Principles and Practice of Engineering Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions (NCEES, 2001)
> ISBN:1-932613-13-7
> 
> NCEES PE Mechanical Engineering Thermal and Fluids Practice Exam (NCEES, 2011)
> ISBN: 978-1-932613-61-2
> 
> NCEES PE Mechanical Engineering Thermal and Fluids Practice Exam (NCEES, 2016
> ISBN:978-1-932613-78-0﻿






Doug E. Fresh said:


> Do you know the difference between these two books?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Questions-Solutions-Book/dp/1932613366/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=isbn+9781932613360&amp;qid=1560805533&amp;s=gateway&amp;sr=8-1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=pd_sim_14_1/136-7747480-5350544?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=1932613137&amp;pd_rd_r=a8cacd09-9143-11e9-8a20-5bcfd0d63907&amp;pd_rd_w=ekTGk&amp;pd_rd_wg=i1xXm&amp;pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&amp;pf_rd_r=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1
> 
> They both appear to be from 2008 with 160 questions, but two different ISBNs and different covers. Based on your response above, the second one is the correct book since it has the same cover as 2001. So I'm trying to figure out what the first book is for.


See my summary above.  The first link you posted is the 2008.  The 2008 and 2011 are the same but the 2008 contains all disciplines.  The second link you posted is the 2001.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Doug E. Fresh said:


> Do you know the difference between these two books?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Questions-Solutions-Book/dp/1932613366/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=isbn+9781932613360&amp;qid=1560805533&amp;s=gateway&amp;sr=8-1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ref=pd_sim_14_1/136-7747480-5350544?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=1932613137&amp;pd_rd_r=a8cacd09-9143-11e9-8a20-5bcfd0d63907&amp;pd_rd_w=ekTGk&amp;pd_rd_wg=i1xXm&amp;pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&amp;pf_rd_r=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=DQZKFABCZD4YPWKBXXV1
> 
> They both appear to be from 2008 with 160 questions, but two different ISBNs and different covers. Based on your response above, the second one is the correct book since it has the same cover as 2001. So I'm trying to figure out what the first book is for.


The first one is hard cover. The second one is paperback.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

cvanwy02 said:


> See my summary above.  The first link you posted is the 2008.  The 2008 and 2011 are the same but the 2008 contains all disciplines.  The second link you posted is the 2001.


The second link is for a 2008 book. They both are 2008 practice test books, the first is just a hard cover version (one that I did not know existed prior).


----------



## Doug E. Fresh

Audi driver said:


> The second link is for a 2008 book. They both are 2008 practice test books, the first is just a hard cover version (one that I did not know existed prior).


Yeah that was the only difference I could find. Seems odd that they would make the same book with different covers. Thanks to you and cvan for the clarification.


----------



## TX_PE_Oct19

Looking for 1 to buy.

Thank you.


----------



## PE_Thermal_Fluids_Examinee

TX_PE_Oct19 said:


> Looking for 1 to buy.
> 
> Thank you.


I dont mind sharing you my NCEES 2001 exam book through a group study session. Message me here, https://m.facebook.com/thermal.fluids.system and study it together. Copy all the questions if you want, just can't send you a copy.


----------



## TX_PE_Oct19

PE_Thermal_Fluids_Examinee said:


> I dont mind sharing you my NCEES 2001 exam book through a group study session. Message me here, https://m.facebook.com/thermal.fluids.system and study it together. Copy all the questions if you want, just can't send you a copy.


Thank you. I would like to BUY a hard copy.


----------



## bmwat

Anyone Have 2001 and 2008 PE Mech Thermo Fluids Practice Exams they can send?


----------

